

The Internet Industry Is on a Cloud -- Whatever That May Mean  - senthil_rajasek
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB123802623665542725.html

======
dawie
"It's really just complete gibberish. What is it?" He added: "When is this
idiocy going to stop?"

And I wonder why Orcale is struggeling?

It's also funny how the previous Marc Benioff worked for Oracle before, left,
and started one of the biggest "Cloud" success stories. ie Salesforce.com

------
ivyirwin
What does it say about "the cloud" when the Wall Street Journal is just now
covering it? It feels like my mom discovering Facebook.

------
Allocator2008
Unfortunately, nobody can be told what the [cloud] is. You have to see it for
yourself.

